# Rainshadow 1569



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I was thinking about building on a 1569 and wanted to see you guys opinions on this blank. I currently have a Fusion and a Lami 1502. How does this blank compare to these 2?
Thanks


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I cannot compare the 1569 to those two rods directly but I just built a 1569 and I can honestly say that it is very light and very easy to load. I have been using ocean masters for a few year but they are too heavy and too hard to load. For the 1569, I and Tunafish (who also recently got one) have found that 8 oz, for us, is the ideal weight to surf cast. The 8 oz casts like it is 5 oz. I am sure there are other people that can give a better comparison. Just my $0.02.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Well you pretty much have another rod in the same rating as the other 2. Why would you build 3 rods that will do similar jobs? I would recommend a Nail or Inferno for the 10oz and up to cover all the bases. my 2¢


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

1569 is lighter than the fusion to hold and about the same as the 1502. stiffer and faster than the 1502 and a little slower than the fusion. but ditto what crawfish said, it really isnt going to fill a gap but i have about 8 heavers that fill the same gap so to each his own. personally i would build another fusion.

gary


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yo jebson, this is neil from the rdt board 

yeah dood crawfish is right man. your gonna have three rods that pretty much do the same thing. i'd wait for the next rod from wheeler, or build an inferno or 1509 or something for bigger weights bud. 

i have a lami, a 1569 and have thrown a couple of fusions. if you already have those two, i dont see where the 1569 will be worth it. 

hey jebson wanna build me a rod? id like to at some point have a rod built by a buddy of mine.

give me an email got some info for ya


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Rods*

Jeb Your getting like me Bro....How many Rods you planning on standing up with at the point bro? You know you cant spike them... I seem to remember though, zing pow...(you) then Zing pow (me)...I guess it helps to have another cocked and loaded.
By the way. I'm thinking me, Jose and Kramer are going to be up there the first part of August. Kramer is going to be getting that rod from Neil (I believe, right Neil?)
Neil, as soon as I saw that Rod you had for sale, I called him on it. He's been Moaning for sometime about getting a custom. HE wanted those exact colors....I thought that rod was made for him as soon as I saw it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

correction.. that was Al...

and we don't look alike.. Neil is Asian, Al is pacific islander...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> correction.. that was Al...
> 
> and we don't look alike.. Neil is Asian, Al is pacific islander...



And Crawdaddy looks like a lil Budda....Waddup Bro!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Tackle ho*

Yep Ryan I am becoming a tackle ho! I keep finding these things I "NEED". I am trying to quit, as long as no one post anything cool for sale I should be alright. I just need one more custom heaver either to build or get built, one striper plugging rod, I am thinking Lamiglas 11 ft 2-5oz casting rod, and maybe a custom spainish rod, well maybe a light heaver for Ocracoke something like 11ft 3-8oz. I just "need" one more reel. Abu 5500 Cs Mag elite tricked out of course. Have you thrown many plugs with a tricked out level wind abu. I bought a 6500 CS Mag Elite from HJ all tricked out. Duel Bearing level wind, new drag, 6.3:1 retreive. It launches, and the retreive is great. 
Tackle HO out!


----------



## 8nbait (Dec 10, 2005)

i know you are kidding but the rainshadow 1267 is one sweet plugging rod.

good luck, gary


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sorry*



CrawFish said:


> correction.. that was Al...
> 
> and we don't look alike.. Neil is Asian, Al is pacific islander...


Sorry about that, I should have remembered. I've met you before. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

That 1267 is one sweet rod. Check out the one Walt D did for me. Purple Haze. Want to go lighter, much lighter. Recommendations. Sorry don't mean to steal the thread.


----------

